# GMC/Silverado 1500?



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking to buy a new to me Silverado or GMC 1500. Is there a "best" year that I should be looking at or are they all generally the same. I've tried looking it up but with little success. 

Thanks,
Clint


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a 2015 GMC 1/2 ton 2 wheel drive and love it. Rides and drives like a Cadillac.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

clint623 said:


> Looking to buy a new to me Silverado or GMC 1500. Is there a "best" year that I should be looking at or are they all generally the same. I've tried looking it up but with little success.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clint


got an 08 Z71 4x4 4 door 130K mls 2LT real nice cept it needs lifters...#4cyl stuck/collapsed 
$16K


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I haven't had any problems with my '09 Chevy 1/2 ton 4 door pickup.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Do the z71s ride rougher than 2wd?


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

How new of a new to me vehicle are you looking for? With some of the incentives on the 2015s, You might be better off going new.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

2014 and newer, i had a '09, '13, then went to this '14, night and day difference in quality and power.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

We have a 2014 Chevy Silverado with the 5.3 V8. Even with the 3.08 rear end it still pulls our travel trailer like its not even there.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

clint623 said:


> Do the z71s ride rougher than 2wd?


I'm sure it has to ride a little stiffer, but still they are the best riding trucks out there, yes i've rode in the new Fords and Dodges. There is a reason GM sales are sky high right now.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

PhotoFish said:


> We have a 2014 Chevy Silverado with the 5.3 V8. Even with the 3.08 rear end it still pulls our travel trailer like its not even there.


 Im looking at a chevy and was wandering about the 3:08 rear end as well.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Im looking at a chevy and was wandering about the 3:08 rear end as well.


Our trailer is about 5000lbs loaded. It's a 26' Jayco, and the truck pulls it fine. The 3.08 has a max 6800lb tow limit, so if we ever upgrade our trailer to one with slides, or anything much larger we'll have to re-gear or trade it in for a bigger rear end, but I have no complaints about our current set up.

We average anywhere from 9 to 12mpg when towing at 65 to 70mph.


----------



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

PhotoFish said:


> Our trailer is about 5000lbs loaded. It's a 26' Jayco, and the truck pulls it fine. The 3.08 has a max 6800lb tow limit, so if we ever upgrade our trailer to one with slides, or anything much larger we'll have to re-gear or trade it in for a bigger rear end, but I have no complaints about our current set up.
> 
> We average anywhere from 9 to 12mpg when towing at 65 to 70mph.


Jeez. Looks like i need a new truck! My 07 F150 gets around 11-12 city with no trailer. And around 14-15 at the most on the highway, empty! And unfortunately, I spend most of my time in the city.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Creekfisher said:


> Jeez. Looks like i need a new truck! My 07 F150 gets around 11-12 city with no trailer. And around 14-15 at the most on the highway, empty! And unfortunately, I spend most of my time in the city.


We average about 18-20 in the city, and about 22 on the highway with no trailer.

It switches from 8 cylinders to 4 automatically when you dont have a load and you're rolling pretty good.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

...and they're good looking trucks too.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

clint623 said:


> Do the z71s ride rougher than 2wd?


I have a 2014 Z71 and got a 2014 2wd as a loaner from dealer and they both rode identical.same rims/tires and mileage


----------



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

PhotoFish said:


> ...and they're good looking trucks too.


Chevy/GMC has always had the best looking trucks. No doubt about that. I just like the ford engines and have had better reliability with them. Would LOVE an old k1500 from the 80s for the ranch though


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Creekfisher said:


> Chevy/GMC has always had the best looking trucks. No doubt about that. I just like the ford engines and have had better reliability with them. Would LOVE an old k1500 from the 80s for the ranch though


I've never been a GM person, until we bought the 2014 GMC Sierra SLE. THAT was a nice truck. But it only had the V6 in it. When we bought our new camper we needed something with a little more oomph.


----------



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

PhotoFish said:


> I've never been a GM person, until we bought the 2014 GMC Sierra SLE. THAT was a nice truck. But it only had the V6 in it. When we bought our new camper we needed something with a little more oomph.


My uncle has had a 2009 Sierra SLE Texas Edition since new. He's put around 130,000 miles on it and hasn't had a problem. I just feel like on the older models ('14 and up excluded. those are super nice!) that the fit and finish wasn't all there.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

PhotoFish said:


> Our trailer is about 5000lbs loaded. It's a 26' Jayco, and the truck pulls it fine. The 3.08 has a max 6800lb tow limit, so if we ever upgrade our trailer to one with slides, or anything much larger we'll have to re-gear or trade it in for a bigger rear end, but I have no complaints about our current set up.
> 
> We average anywhere from 9 to 12mpg when towing at 65 to 70mph.


 Thanks for the feedback. Not sure if ill be keeping my ecoboost much longer. It is starting to give me issues and it only has 42k on it. So now im looking between the 5.3 and the 6.2 1/2 ton


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

:an5:


C.Hern5972 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Not sure if ill be keeping my ecoboost much longer. It is starting to give me issues and it only has 42k on it. So now im looking between the 5.3 and the 6.2 1/2 ton


I don't know what you plan on pulling, but a guy at work had the 6.2, granted it was a '13, and went to '15 Z71 with the 5.3 and has been very pleased with the way it pulls his 23' boat. They will get an honest 18 mpg in the city and 20 on the highway, at least mine does.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Where did those dolphins come from, lol.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

SSST said:


> :an5:
> 
> I don't know what you plan on pulling, but a guy at work had the 6.2, granted it was a '13, and went to '15 Z71 with the 5.3 and has been very pleased with the way it pulls his 23' boat. They will get an honest 18 mpg in the city and 20 on the highway, at least mine does.


great to know... Nothing more than my boat. 4k probably max loaded.
What gears are you running


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine has 3:42


----------

